

Meet the Man Who Finds Your Stolen Passwords - sasvari
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/security/a13844/alex-holden-finds-your-passwords/

======
iuguy
There's a lot of controversy over Alex Holden and his 1.2 billion passwords
claim[1][2][3]. The last link is more complete, but has a strong bias against
him.

[1] - [http://www.jsonline.com/business/debate-swirls-around-
securi...](http://www.jsonline.com/business/debate-swirls-around-security-
expert-alexander-holden-b99325583z1-270240091.html)

[2] - [http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/6/5973729/the-problem-with-
th...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/6/5973729/the-problem-with-the-new-york-
times-biggest-hack-ever)

[3] - [http://www.youarenotpayingattention.com/2014/08/08/the-
lie-b...](http://www.youarenotpayingattention.com/2014/08/08/the-lie-
behind-1-2-billion-stolen-passwords/)

------
jszymborski
Shameless plug, a friend and I wrote passwordcanary.com at yhack, a webapp
that crawls the web and notifies you when your email shows up in a
email/password dump. Allows you some time to hopefully change your
credentials.

EDIT: Here's our demo that shows that response time is under a minute.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_dEwnbG40&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_dEwnbG40&feature=youtu.be)

